# أريد and then infinitive



## Agha Muhammad Usman

I always see that when the verb أريد is followed by the infinitive, the infinitive has لام التعريف before it. Why is that? Why can't we say أريد ذهابا or أريد مجيئا?


----------



## Romeel

You can't

I think it must be followed by masdar like

*أريد المضي* أو *أريد أن أمضي*

ومثلها *أحب *فتقول *أحب أن آكل *أو *أحب الأكل*


----------



## Mahaodeh

alialikhalid said:


> You can't


I disagree, you can and it’s still a مصدر. See:
وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ خِلْفَةً لِّمَنْ أَرَادَ أَن يَذَّكَّرَ أَوْ أَرَادَ شُكُورًا - سورة الفرقان
المعنى: لمن أراد أن يتذكّر أو أراد أن يشكر

However, the meaning would differ, without ال التعريف it’s vague or generic, while when it’s definite it’s more specific.

For example:
وَلَوْ أَرَادُوا الْخُرُوجَ لَأَعَدُّوا لَهُ عُدَّةً - سورة التوبة
here the subject is about going to a specific battle, so the definite article is necessary, whereas in أراد شكورا there is no specific case to give thanks for, it’s about giving thanks in general.

In general, when we replace أن + الفعل it’s fir a specific thing so we are used to using the definite article, but without it it’s possible and many often forget that.


----------



## Romeel

هل تستطيع أن تقول *أريد شكورا*؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

أتعني في حالة كون الفعل أراد مضارعا؟ إذًا نعم:
وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا لِلْعِبَادِ - سورة غافر


----------



## Romeel

Mahaodeh said:


> أتعني في حالة كون الفعل أراد مضارعا؟ إذًا نعم:
> وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا لِلْعِبَادِ - سورة غافر


بارك الله فيكم

هل تعتقد أنه من الصواب -لغويا ويفهمه الطرف الآخر- أن نقول "أريد ظلما "؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

ليس من الصواب من ناحية المعنى أن تريد ظلما 🙂 ولكنه صحيح نحويا ولا أجد سببا يمنع المقابل من فهمه باستثناء ضعف لغته العربية


----------



## Romeel

هل تستطيعين مثلا أن تقولي أحمد ذهبه عمر؟

عندما يقول لك شخص "أريد ذهابا" كيف ستفهمينها ؟ هل هو من يريد الذهاب أم يريد غيره أن يذهب؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذا يعتمد على السياق.


----------



## Romeel

بل اللغة تعتمد على المشهور فلابد أن أقول كلاما يعرفه الجميع ومتداول، وإن كنت أعرف أن المخاطب يعرف  لهجتي فسآخطبه بها.

هنا السائل يريد أن يعرف الفصحى أو لغة العرب اليوم فأما أعلمه ما هو مشهور في الفصحى أو ما هو متداول بين الناس ويفهموه.

فلو قال مثلا هل أستطيع أن أقول *أريد حلّا* لما أعترضتُ على الجملة لأنها مشهورة.


----------



## Mahaodeh

غريب، لماذا ترضى بأريد حلا ولا ترضى بأريد ذهابا! إن كنت سوف تقصر ما هو صحيح بما قد سمعته من قبل فسوف تحدد اللغة العربية تحديدا كبيرا حتى لا يبقى منها إلا ما يُذكر بالتلفزيون.


----------



## Romeel

أبدا أختي مها 

هذا هو المفروض أن نعلمهم ما هو سائد ومقبول ومفهوم

لو ذهبت لسائق تاكسي في مصر الحبيبة وقلت له أريد ذهابا حيقول لك عاوزة سوق الذهب!!

لكن لو قلت (كما يقول الكثير) أريد حلا لمشكلتي فسيفهم عليك

لغتنا لغة تخاطب بالأساس وكل اللغات كذلك

لا حظي مثلا نحن نكتب مائة لكنها تلفظ مئة ومع ذلك استقر استخدام مائة وأصبحت المسيطرة

كذلك نجنب الجدد تعلم ما شذ من اللغة أو الجمل الغريبة مع وجود بديل فصيح ما أمكن ذلك

والله أعلم.


----------



## Mejeed

alialikhalid said:


> هذا هو المفروض أن نعلمهم ما هو سائد ومقبول ومفهوم


هل هذا رأي شخصي؟ أم عليه إجماع من أهل اللغة؟
هل من الخطأ أن نتعلم أو نعلم أساليب العربية ومفرداتها في الأشعار والنصوص القديمة ، في عصر ما قبل الإسلام والعصور الأولى له؟




alialikhalid said:


> لو ذهبت لسائق تاكسي في مصر الحبيبة وقلت له أريد ذهابا حيقول لك عاوزة سوق الذهب!!


هذا المثال ليس تاما ، فالسائق سيميز غالبا بين الفصحى والعامية ، ومع ذلك فالجملة ناقصة ، فالمتوقع أن يقول مثلا: أريد ذهابا إلى المكان الفلاني ، فيكون كلامه مفهوما ، على أن سوء الفهم ممكن أن يحصل بين إثنين مهما كان التقارب في اللغة أو اللهجة التي يستعملانها.



alialikhalid said:


> كذلك نجنب الجدد تعلم ما شذ من اللغة أو الجمل الغريبة مع وجود بديل فصيح ما أمكن ذلك


وماذا سيبقى عندئذ من بلاغة اللغة وجمالها وأساليبها التي تميزها؟!
أظن أن هنالك شواهد قرآنية وحديثية  وكثيرا من النصوص الأدبية والدينية وعلى مر الزمان يتضح منها عدم الإلتزام بما ذكرت.


----------



## Romeel

بارك الله فيك أخي مجيد
هل تستطيع أن تشرح لي بيت المتنبي

عِشِ، آبْقَ، آسْمُ، سُدْ، قُدْ، جُدْ === مُرِ، آنْهَ، رِهْ، فِهْ، آسْرِ، نَلْ

وإذا استطعت هل من المعقول أن تشرحه لشخص يتعلم العربية؟ هل ترى أن هذا الأسلوب الأفضل للتعليم؟ ولماذا؟


----------



## Mejeed

وبك يبارك الله ..
ما ذكرته هو صدر البيت لا تمامه ، أحفظه منذ سنين طويلة ، ولدي بفضل الله تعالى معرفة واطلاع على معاني ألفاظه ، على اختلاف في بعضها.
نعم شرحته لعدة أشخاص فما وجدت صعوبة في الشرح ولا في التلقي ، ولكن الصعوبة في حفظه ، وليس كل الكلام مثله ، فهو استثناء لا يصح مثالا لأساليب العربية ، ومع ذلك أتمنى لمن يتعلم العربية أن يتعلمه وغيره للمحافظة شيئا ما على مستوى العربية وعدم الهبوط بها كما هو حاصل.


----------



## Romeel

عندي لك مفاجأة، ما هكذا تعلّم اللغات!

والصحيح أن تعلمهم ما يستطيعون استيعابه ولا تنفرهم من اللغة دون أن تخلّ بها *ما أمكن ذلك*


----------



## Mejeed

وجهة نظر ، فيها نظر .. 
ولا بأس باختلاف الآراء في هذا مثل هذه المواضيع.


----------

